# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Olive Coffee Lounge -Điểm tâm , cơm văn phòng thư giãn , chụp hình , tổ chức Event

## mrteo

*OLIVE COFFEE LOUNGE*

Nằm gần trung tâm thành phố, đến với *Olive Coffee Lounge* bạn sẽ khá ấn tượng và choáng ngợp với vẻ đẹp sang trọng, lịch sự & thu hút.

Kết hợp nét quyến rũ của ngôi biệt thự mang phong cách Địa Trung Hải với những điểm nhấn trang trí sống động hiện đại và sang trọng, *Olive Coffee Lounge* tạo ra một không gian thư giãn mang phong cách quyến rũ và lịch lãm.


Mỗi không gian được thiết kế và trang trí khác nhau, mang lại không khí ấm cúng, yên tĩnh.
*Olive Coffee Lounge* được chia làm 3 khu vực:
Khu vực chính - tầng trệt : Không gian sang trọng, lịch sự, là nơi để các vị khách doanh nghiệp gặp nhau, bàn chuyện làm ăn, hội họp…
_Khu vực tầng trệt_

Khu vực trên lầu : Không gian yên tĩnh, ấm cúng. Thích hợp cho những buổi họp mặt nhỏ cùng bạn bè hoặc hẹn hò…
_Khu vực trên lầu_


Khu vực ngoài trời : Nếu bạn muốn ngắm nhìn thành phố, bạn có thể ngồi tại lang can, hoặc khu ban công, tầng thượng, được thiết kế rộng rãi và thoáng mát, ngồi nơi đây bạn như được hòa quyện cùng với thiên nhiên, tĩnh lặng ngắm thành phố náo nhiệt dưới chân mình
_Khu vực tầng thượng_

Đặc biệt, với những tấm rèm treo hờ, phân cách thành mỗi không gian riêng biệt tạo cảm giác thoải mái, dễ chịu dành cho những bạn muốn có một không gian riêng tư, kín đáo để trò chuyện, tâm sự.
Quán còn đặc biệt thiết kế Mini bar dành những nhóm thích sôi động - không gian dành riêng cho những khách thích shisha.


_Mini bar_

Ngoài ra, *Olive Coffee Lounge* còn là một địa điểm rất thích hợp cho những bạn trẻ đam mê nhiếp ảnh.
Nếu may mắn bạn sẽ được nhìn thấy các ngôi sao nổi tiếng trong nước đến đây tìm kiếm những không gian đẹp, phù hợp để chụp ảnh.
_Á hậu Hoàng My_




_Siêu mẫu Hoàng Yến_


_Ca sĩ Hồ Ngọc Hà_


Đến với *Olive Coffee Lounge* còn có nhiều loại thức uống đặc biệt. Các loại thức uống tại *Olive* đều được pha chế với công thức riêng mang hương vị đặc trưng, khác biệt so với những nơi khác.
_Thức uống_


Bên cạnh sự phong phú về thức uống thì *Olive Coffee Lounge* còn hấp dẫn thực khách bởi những món ăn Âu, Á. Những món ăn Âu được chế biến từ những đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, sáng tạo từ cách trang trí cho đến hương vị, mang đến cho thực khách trải nghiệm mới về thế giới ẩm thực.
_Món ăn_


*Olive Coffee Lounge* là một nhà hàng, cà phê sang trọng, cao cấp nhưng giá cả lại rất phải chăng. Bạn có thể tham khảo menu tại đây.
**_Menu phong phú_


Đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo, cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và thân thiện mang đến cho thực khách cái nhìn hoàn hảo hơn về *Olive Coffee Lounge.*

*Điều quan trọng nữa là* đến với *Olive Coffee Lounge* vào các ngày cuối tuần (T5-T6-T7-CN) bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những chương trình live với các ca khúc Việt Nam cũng như Quốc Tế, xua tan đi những mệt nhọc, ưu phiền sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng, mệt mỏi.
**_Chương trình ca nhạc Live ( 4 ngày/tuần)_


Ngoài ra , *Olive Coffee Lounge* còn là địa điểm lý tưởng để tổ chức Event , Party.

_Ca sĩ Võ Trọng Phúc_


_Đêm nhạc tưởng nhớ cố nhạc sỹ Phạm Duy_


Hãy để *Olive Coffee Lounge* trở thành thói quen của bạn .


Thông tin *Olive Coffee Lounge*
Địa chỉ : 84 Trần Huy Liệu, Quận Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM
Facebook : www.facebook.com/OliveCoffeeLounge
Điện thoại : 08 6684 6313

----------


## mrteo

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## thuty

Trong Nam lắm quán cafe đẹp thế nhỉ

----------


## mrteo

hehe , đâu cũng có mà

----------


## mrteo

uppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

uppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

uppppppp cao

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

up cái đi ngủ nè

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

upppp nè ^^

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive ăn sáng

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

lên top nào

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng ngon mê ly ^^

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng nào ^^

----------


## mrteo

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

uppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

uppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

uppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

uppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

Olive có các món điểm tâm ngon lắm nha

----------


## mrteo

Ngoài cafe thì Olive có cơm văn phòng , ngon + rẻ + những điệu nhạc êm dịu , xả stress sau 1 buổi sáng mệt mỏi

----------


## mrteo

trưa nắngquá , vào Olive để thêm mát lạnh ^^

----------


## mrteo

không khí tại Olive  tối nay thật lãng mạn

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive Coffee để thư giãn nào

----------


## mrteo

Olive Coffee có điểm tâm ngon lém đó

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng ngon hết ý

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive cùng thưởng thức món ngon tại đây

----------


## mrteo

vote cho cafe Olive nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

cơm văn phòng tại Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

tối mai sẽ có đêm nhạc chuyên đề những năm 90 , mời bà kon ủng hộ

----------


## mrteo

hẹn các bạn tối mai 8h tại Olive Coffee nhé

----------


## mrteo

đêm nhạc tối mai , gồm những ca khúc năm 90 , thân mời

----------


## mrteo

Mình cùng cafe nào , Olive nha !  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrteo

Cafe Olive , phong cách cafe dành cho bạn

----------


## mrteo

các bạn đã chuẩn bị tinh thần để đến Olive tối nay chưa ???

----------


## mrteo

chuơng trình ca nhạc tại Olive hay quá

----------


## thuty

Công nhận quán này có vẻ chất, khi nào vào Nam phải đi thử 1 lần

----------


## mrteo

cafe sáng tại 1 trong những quán đẹp nhất Sài gòn nào

----------


## mrteo

Cafe Olive nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Cafe kiến trúc đẹp + đồ uống ngon + không gian lãng mạn.

----------


## mrteo

đi uống cafe và dùng điểm tâm thôi mọi người

----------


## mrteo

chủ nhật rãnh rỗi , đến olive chơi nào

----------


## mrteo

cafe Olive , không gian quá tuyệt vời

----------


## mrteo

uppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrteo

vào olive thư giãn nghỉ ngơi nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

nào mình cùng uống cafe nào

----------


## mrteo

top cho ai chưa thấy , chưa biết về Olive

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng điểm tâm thôi , nhanh lên các bạn

----------


## mrteo

lên cho Olive thêm tỏa sáng , vươn cao

----------


## mrteo

vào Olive để thoát khỏi cái nóng oi bức nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

cafe sáng taị Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

lên top cho cafe đẹp ở sài gòn

----------


## mrteo

lên cho buổi tối đầy ấm áp  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrteo

vào olive để xóa đi cái nóng oi bức nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thưởng thức hương vị tuyệt ngon của các món ăn tây được chế biến khá hấp dẫn

----------


## mrteo

up cho Olive được nhiều người biết  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng điểm tâm và cafe nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

trua nắng nóng vào Olive thì thích lắm nha

----------


## mrteo

Olive cafe , hãy đến với trải nghiệm

----------


## mrteo

Olive , nơi lý tưởng cho cuối tuần của bạn !

----------


## mrteo

like mạnh cho cafe đẹp và điểm tâm ngon

----------


## mrteo

quán đẹp dành cho ngày cuối tuần

----------


## mrteo

cafe + điểm tâm + cơm văn phòng + nhạc live cuối tuần , mời các bạn

----------


## mrteo

cuối tuần sảng khoái bên ly cafe tại Olive nhé

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thưởng thức món ngon tại đây nhé

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive vào tối nay để thưởng thức những giai điệu tuyệt vời nào

----------


## mrteo

nghe nhạc phê quá mọi người ơi ^^

----------


## mrteo

cùng nhâm nhy ly cafe tại Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

up cho buổi trưa nắng nóng ^^!

----------


## mrteo

cafe đẹp , thức ăn đồ uống ngon , hợp khẩu vị, luôn chào đón các bạn.

----------


## mrteo

Nhâm nhi li cafe buổi sáng nào

----------


## mrteo

cơm văn phòng cực ngon, rẻ . Chỉ có tại Olive

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thưởng thức âm nhạc tuyệt vời nào

----------


## mrteo

cafe nhạc chỉ hay khi đến với Olive

----------


## mrteo

Cafe và điểm tâm sáng tại Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

cafe mạnh dành cho phái mạnh ^^

----------


## mrteo

Vào Olive trú mưa và thư giãn nào

----------


## mrteo

thưởng thức cafe cùng những giai điệu êm dịu tại Olive

----------


## mrteo

dùng điểm tâm và thưởng thức cafe tại Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

cơm trưa văn phòng ngon

----------


## mrteo

vào Olive nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

ngồi ở Olive thật thích ^^

----------


## mrteo

cafe sáng nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

cơm văn phòng tại Olive ngon tuyệt

----------


## mrteo

vào Olive trú mưa và thư giãn nào

----------


## mrteo

trời mưa lạnh quá, làm 1 tách cafe nóng nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

dùng điểm tâm tại Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

vào olive trú cái nóng nào

----------


## mrteo

sắp mưa nữa rùi, tranh thủ vào olive nào

----------


## mrteo

ngày cuối tuần vào olive thư giãn nào

----------


## mrteo

bắt đầu ngày mới tại Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

cùng đến Olive nào mọi người ^^

----------


## mrteo

Trưa nắng nóng vào cafe cho mát nào cả nhà

----------


## mrteo

thưởng thức món ăn đậm chất phương tây tại Olive

----------


## mrteo

chúc các bạn 1 ngày đầu tuần vui vẻ và đầy may mắn

----------


## mrteo

đến giờ dùng cơm rùi, đến Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

ngày mới hứng khởi cùng Olive nhé

----------


## mrteo

đến olive thưởng thức cafe cùng những giai điệu ngọt ngào nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng ngon tuyệt vời

----------


## ShakeItUp

Các bé tuổi xì teen thích khoe * thích điều này  :dance:

----------


## mrteo

cafe đẹp giữa lòng sài gòn

----------


## mrteo

cafe điểm tâm sáng ngon tại Olive

----------


## mrteo

Olive lọt vào top 10 cafe đẹp ở sài gòn

----------


## mrteo

dùng cơm trưa văn phòng tại Olive ngon ghê

----------


## mrteo

dùng điểm tâm tại olive ngon tuyệt vời

----------


## mrteo

cơm văn phòng ngon tuyệt vời

----------


## mrteo

những đêm nhạc lãng mạn vô cùng, chỉ có tại Olive

----------


## mrteo

Thưởng thức alacat ngon tại Olive nhé

----------


## mrteo

Nhâm nhi li rượu và thưởng thức alacat. Tuyệt vời

----------


## mrteo

ăn alacat tại olive ngon tuyệt vời

----------


## mrteo

ngày mới đầy năng động nhé mọi người

----------


## mrteo

dùng cơm trưa văn phòng ở đâu bây giờ?

----------


## mrteo

thực đơn văn phòng đa dạng và phong phú tại Olive

----------


## mrteo

trưa nắng vào Olive thích thật

----------


## mrteo

sắp mưa rùi, vào trú mua nào mọi người

----------


## raovatplg0001

> uppppppppppppppppp


Úp cho bạn, thông tin này đang cần... :Smile:

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive để thưởng thức nhiều dich vụ ngon

----------


## mrteo

dùng điểm tâm tại đâu ngon mọi người ?

----------


## mrteo

Cơm trưa văn phòng ngon tuyệt vời

----------


## mrteo

bạn đã chuẩn bị cho đêm nhạc tối nay chưa ?

----------


## mrteo

đêm nhạc sắp bắt đầu rồi , cùng tham dự nhé

----------


## mrteo

cùng thưởng thức đêm nhạc tối nay nào

----------


## mrteo

cafe sáng chủ nhật tại Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

hãy cùng đến Olive nhé mọi người

----------


## mrteo

cafe ngon và thức uống tuyệt vời, cùng thưởng thức nào

----------


## mrteo

cùng đến Olive nhanh nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

Đến thưởng thức Alacat và tận hưởng đêm nhạc hoàng tráng đêm nay nào

----------


## mrteo

cafe đầu tuần tại Olive nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

cơm văn phòng ngon nhất tại Olive nhé

----------


## mrteo

thưởng thức cafe và những giai điệu du dương tại Olive cafe

----------


## mrteo

cùng đến Olive xả stress nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

vào Olive trú mưa nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

thưởng thức li cafe dưới tiết trời se lạnh ở Sài gòn

----------


## mrteo

lên cho cafe ngon và thức ăn hấp dẫn

----------


## mrteo

cùng đến Olive nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive thưởng thức Alacat cực ngon nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

ngày mới đầy năng lượng tại Olive nhé

----------


## mrteo

Cơm văn phòng ngon tại Olive. Hãy đến và thưởng thức nhé

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive xả stress nào mọi người ơi

----------


## mrteo

cùng người yêu đến Olive trò chuyện là lãng mạn nhất ^^

----------


## mrteo

cafe sáng nhé mọi người, cùng đến Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive thưởng thức cơm văn phòng nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

cơm văn phòng tại Olive cực ngon và hấp dẫn lun, mọi người thưởng thức thử xem sao

----------


## mrteo

cùng đến Olive nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

nào ta cùng "Bệt" tại Olive nào  :Smile:

----------


## mrteo

Điểm tâm tại Olive ngon lắm nha các bạn

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng điểm tâm nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

chủ nhật thư giãn tại Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thư giãn cùng những giai điệu du dương nào

----------


## mrteo

Thư giãn tại Olive thật thoải mái và không còn vướng bận gì nữa

----------


## mrteo

dùng điểm tâm tại Olive nào các bạn ơi

----------


## mrteo

thưởng thức cơm trưa văn phòng tại Olive ngon tuyệt

----------


## dpgiarembb

*3DHOUSE Nơi Phục Vụ Giải Trí HD 3D , BluRay Tốt Nhất Cho Mọi Nhà**chép phim hd  -  copy phim  -  copy phim 3d gia re*- cung cấp hdd và *dau phat 3d gia re*

- thời gian chep phim nha nhất

- phim với phụ đề chuẩn nhất

- tư vấn và phục vụ tận tình nhất

----------


## mrteo

trưa nắng nóng vào Olive cho mát nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thư giãn mọi người ơi

----------


## updpgiaret

up qua Up lai




Dịch vụ chép phim 3d - copy phim 3d - đầu phát 3d tại HDHOUSE 

nhanh tay ủng hộ nào 

*Mọi Thông Tin Thắc Mắc Xin Liên Hệ 
Mr .Sang : 090.900.2107 - 090.300.2107 
Add: 160 Nhật Tảo, P.8, Q.10, Tp.HCM*

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng điểm tâm sáng nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive nào các bạn ơi, lễ rùi mà ở nhà chán lắm

----------


## mrteo

nghĩ lễ tại Olive nào các bạn ơi

----------


## mrteo

cùng đến Olive nào các bạn ơi

----------


## mrteo

dùng điểm tâm tại Olive ngon tuyệt vời luôn đó các bạn ơi

----------


## mrteo

T6 này tại Olive sẽ có đêm cafe bệt cùng ca sĩ Phạm Dũng Hà. Thông tin cập nhật tại facebook Olive Coffee

----------


## mrteo

Sự kiện bệt cafe sữa tuần này sẽ có sự góp mặt của ca sĩ Phạm Dũng Hà. Mong mọi người đến dự

----------


## mrteo

ngồi tại Olive ngắm mưa thật tuyệt ^^

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive để cùng tham gia nhiều sự kiện hấp dẫn nào

----------


## mrteo

đã ai ăn tối chưa? cùng đến Olive ăn với mình nào

----------


## mrteo

điểm tâm sáng tại Olive nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## mrteo

dùng cơm văn phòng tại Olive nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thôi nào các bạn, sắp mưa rùi

----------


## mrteo

đã ai ăn sáng chưa? đến Olive thôi nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## hyundaihanoi

Quán đẹp, phong cách lịch sự. Em ở ngoài bắc, lúc nào có dịp vào SàiGÒn đến tham bác nhé

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive cùng ngắm mưa nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive thưởng thức li cafe nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng cơm trưa văn phòng nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thư giãn cùng những âm thanh êm dịu nào

----------


## mrteo

Olive, nơi hẹn hò lí tưởng và lãng mạn cho những đôi tình nhân

----------


## mrteo

Trưa nắng vào Olive trú nắng nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thư giãn nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

sắp mưa rùi, đến Olive trú mưa nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng điểm tâm ngon tuyệt nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng nào

----------


## mrteo

trưa nắng nóng đên Olive thư giãn nào

----------


## mrteo

ai có nhu cầu chụp hình cưới liên hệ Olive nhé

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng nào

----------


## mrteo

Hãy đến Olive để tận hưởng không khí lãng mạn, hạnh phúc

----------


## mrteo

Olive nơi thư giãn lý tưởng và tuyệt vời

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive để thưởng thức những món ngon tuyệt vời nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

Hãy đến Olive thư giãn sau 1 ngày làm việc mệt mỏi

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive thưởng thức cơm văn phòng nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

Hãy đến Olive để tham gia những sự kiện đầy hấp dẫn và vui vẻ này

----------


## mrteo

Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Olive nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive dùng cơm trưa văn phòng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive ngay để tham dự event tối nay nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng điểm tâm sáng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

trưa nắng đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

nghỉ ngơi thư giãn tại Olive thì còn gì bằng tuyệt hơn vào lúc này

----------


## mrteo

trú mưa và xả stress tại Olive nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

vào Olive trú mưa và thưởng thức các món ăn ngon tuyệt nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive tham gia đêm nhạc live cuối tuần nào

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## mrteo

Dùng cơm văn phòng tại Olive với thực đơn đa dạng và hấp dẫn nào

----------


## mrteo

Dùng cơm văn phòng tại Olive ngon và hấp dẫn quá

----------


## mrteo

cùng đến Olive thư giãn nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng điểm tâm sáng cực kì phong phú nào

----------


## mrteo

Dùng cơm văn phòng tại Olive cực ngon+ thức uống phong phú hấp dẫn

----------


## mrteo

dùng cơm văn phòng tại Olive cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng điểm tâm sáng tuyệt ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

Trú mưa tại Olive nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

giờ cao điểm đã đến, cùng đến Olive ngắm đường phố nào ^^

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

cùng đến Olive thư giãn nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Ngoài các dịch vụ cafe ăn uống, Olive còn phục vụ shisha cho các bạn trẻ nhé

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive ngay để thư giãn với không khí mát lạnh nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng điểm tâm sáng nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng giá rẻ nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive tổ chức những buổi hội họp rất riêng tư và kín đáo

----------


## mrteo

Vào Olive trú mưa cùng thưởng thức đêm nhạc tối nay nào

----------


## mrteo

Tận hưởng ngày mới tại Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive thư giãn nghỉ ngơi nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive tối nay để thưởng thức đêm nhạc đầy sôi động nào

----------


## mrteo

Thực đơn phong phú và hấp dẫn chỉ có tại Olive

----------


## mrteo

dùng cơm văn phòng tại Olive ngon bổ rẻ nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive thư giãn nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Cafe sáng tại Olive thật tuyệt

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive thưởng thức cơm văn phòng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive thư giãn nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Thưởng thức điểm tâm sáng tại Olive cùng mình nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Hãy đến Olive để cảm nhận không gian ấm cúng nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng điểm tâm sáng nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng cực ngon nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive thư giãn sau 1 ngày mệt mỏi nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive thư giãn nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive tham dự event bệt tối thứ 6 nào

----------


## mrteo

Dùng cơm văn phòng ngon và rẻ tại Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

Vào Olive trú mưa nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive thư giãn và thưởng thức đêm nhạc tối nay nào

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive tối nay để tham gia sự kiện bệt nào

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive dùng cơmvăn phòng nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive tham gia sự kiện bệt tối nay nào

----------


## mrteo

dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Olive nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive thư giãn nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến thư giãn tại Olive hôm nay nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

đến  Olive dùng cơm văn phòng nào

----------


## mrteo

Hãy đến Olive để xả stress sau những giờ làm việc mệt mỏi

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive ngay nào, đang có Live đó các bạn

----------


## mrteo

Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Olive nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive thư giãn nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng điểm tâm sáng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng nào

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive tham gia nhìu event hấp dẫn nào

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive dùng điểm tâm sáng nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive thư giãn nào cả nhà

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olivedùng điểm tâm sáng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng cực ngon nào

----------


## dungtuine

Chúng tôi*dự kiến sẽ có 30.000 tấn sắt, 200.000 tấn xi măng và các loại vật liệu xây dựng khác: gỗ, đá, kính, nhôm, gạch... thậm chí là thiết bị hoàn thiện đi xa công trình như cơ điện đều từ Việt Nam vận chuyển sang Myanmar bằng đường thủy.

Lý do tập đoàn quyết định vận chuyển toàn bộ tài liệu, vật liệu xây dựng từ Việt Nam sang nước bạn,*chúc vui vẻ, vì Myanmar khan hiếm các thiết bị chuyên dụng phục vụ cho các nhà cao tầng. Trong khi đó, hầu hết các loại vật liệu xây dựng tại đất nước này đều phải nhập từ nước ngoài.

Xem thêm tại: www.bannhadian.com

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive giải trí nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive ngay hôm nay nào

----------


## mrteo

Dùng cơm trưa văn phòng tại Olive ngon hết ý

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng điểm tâm sáng cực ngon nào

----------


## mrteo

Dùng cơm văn phòng tại Olive ngon tuyệt vời

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive thư giãn nào mọi người

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive nhâm nhi li cafe cuối tuần nào

----------


## mrteo

Cơm văn phòng tại Olive cực kì ngon và hấp dẫn

----------


## mrteo

Vào Olive trú mưa nào các bạn

----------


## mrteo

Đến Olive dùng cơm văn phòng cực hấp dẫn nào

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive ngay nào

----------


## mrteo

Cùng đến Olive dùng điểm tâm sáng nào mọi người

----------


## huuloc

Nhìn ấn tượng, nhưng mà không biết đến đó thì có đẹp giống hình không nhỉ

----------


## nhatrangfriendly1

Up cho thớt chúc nhiều khách

----------


## jimmytravel10

Vườn Thảo Điền quán cà phê sống ảo ở quận Thủ Đức   Tại Nghiện CaFe chúng tôi luôn trân trọng những câu chuyện và đề cao giá trị kết nối con người

https://nghiencafe.net/

----------


## jimmytravel10

Vườn Thảo Điền quán cà phê sống ảo ở quận Thủ Đức Tại Nghiện CaFe chúng tôi luôn trân trọng những câu chuyện và đề cao giá trị kết nối con người

https://nghiencafe.com/

----------

